# Looking for a cutter/software for making rhinestone templates: need opinions!



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all! Looking for opinions, good and bad, on a new cutter that I can: 1. With enough "g" force to make rhinestone templates on, 2. Somewhat easy to use software for making those templates, 3. will be fully compatible with Vista 64, 4. Is reasonably priced & 5. I can still use to cut vinyl transfers for tees and window signs. 
I'm getting confused by everything that's out there, and need to make a reasonable, yet smart investment. How much "force" do I need to cut the template? Is 500 enough? 800-900? I am trading up one of my small Roland cutters...and would like to do do SOON! Anyone heard anything-good, bad, indifferent on: *KNK MAXX Rhinestone System? Creation pcut? ACS software?* Can't afford a Roland GX with the new rhinestone software, and at this point, not getting myself into the problems I've had with the Roland drivers and Vista 64 bit again.... Any opinions would be GREATLY appreciated! Blessing, Amy


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't have this system but there has been quite the extensive discussion about it on this thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

I think if you call SandyMcC she can give you a lot more information about this system. It seems to be the least expensive system out there right now.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> I don't have this system but there has been quite the extensive discussion about it on this thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html
> 
> I think if you call SandyMcC she can give you a lot more information about this system. It seems to be the least expensive system out there right now.


Yep! I'm always eager to talk about these cutters. : )


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sandy is a great source for info on the systems you mentioned. I have the DAS and I love it. It was a little more expensive, but it's a "click & cut" process. Very simple to use software but VERY powerful. The one thing I can tell you though, is don't get caught up in all the hype about these machines with "mega" down force. There is not a rhinestone template software out there that I'm aware of that needs more than 250g. I've even tried the thicker Hartco sandblast and I can cut that with 300g and that's not even what it's for. So unless you plan to cut chip board, or some other sturdy material, it's not necessary. Handy to have maybe, but not necessary. I don't even need that much power to cut twill or flock.

Anyway, good luck in your research and I hope you get what actually works for you.


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you so much for your help- Just what I was looking for!  Blessings, Amy


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I also have the DAS one was price and two was I could use my Roland GX 24 with no problem and now that the new patch for the 64 4 is out I have not problems with it at all. Good luck Lisa


----------



## lattemarie (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a Roland GX-24 and am wondering ... what product can I use to make the rhinestone templates out of? I recently attended a DAS webinar by Craig Martin and came away thinking that my cutter doesn't have enough down force and needed a different cutter. TIA for any help!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Marie, to my knowledge there are others who are using DAS with the Roland cutter. I don't know what they are selling now with their package, but it was the Puma III when I purchased my system. I did buy the Puma, but not with the DAS package. I shopped around and saved about $1,000 (with a stand), off the DAS price. I bought the cutter because the one I had was not compatible and I needed to upgrade anyway. I have come to find, via this forum, that you only need about 250-350 down force to cut any of the template material, EXCEPT that black material from ACS (horrible stuf). I recently used my old Sign Warehouse Enduracut machine to cut some of the template material from DAS. Worked like a dream. All this to say, I wouldn't worry about NOT having enough downforce, you just want to make sure you have a cutter that will work with their software, as not all do.

Good luck

(rhine)STONERS RULE!!


----------



## lattemarie (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks, Slick! That's really good to know! I will keep that in mind as I research a purchase.


----------



## wwtc82 (Oct 29, 2009)

I also have Digital Art Solution Rhinestone system. I love it.
I bought my plotter from Sign Warehouse. It a Lynks and it does a good job.I think it was around $1400.00 It not top for the line or have all the bells and whistles but does what I want it to do. I bought an extra blade holder because templet stock requires a different angle cutting blade than what vinyl does.
Here is the link for DAS. Rhinestone Template & Heat Transfer System


----------



## PhenomDnP (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if my USCutter Copam Cutter will work with the rhinestone template material and if so which works the best.

Thanks


----------

